# NO WORK AT ALL (NWA)



## Avocadioo (May 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Luck (May 25, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Hi I was wondering if your OM says there’s no work and you are on the schedule I know you don’t have to VLE I’ve been here for three years but if I do you wanna leave do I get NWA pay for three hours? He didn’t know. I’m asking for other team members because he always pressures them to leave. I know my rights and laws I’m just looking out for the new team members. *Let me repeat if you are on the schedule you do not have to go home regardless of what your manager says go by mytime. *It’s been an issue at my DC so hopefully corporate takes care of it.


Target absolutely has the right to state No Work Available and send people home. 
They litteraly do. 
As long as they are being fair about how they decide who goes home, its fair game.


----------



## Hal (May 25, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Hi I was wondering if your OM says there’s no work and you are on the schedule I know you don’t have to VLE I’ve been here for three years but if I do you wanna leave do I get NWA pay for three hours? He didn’t know. I’m asking for other team members because he always pressures them to leave. I know my rights and laws I’m just looking out for the new team members. *Let me repeat if you are on the schedule you do not have to go home regardless of what your manager says go by mytime. *It’s been an issue at my DC so hopefully corporate takes care of it.


Massive difference between VLE and NWA. 

Its in the title. _Voluntary_ Leave Early. You can choose to take it or not.

NWA or Mandatory Flex down. Means there's no work and your compliance is required.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 26, 2022)

Hal said:


> Massive difference between VLE and NWA.
> 
> Its in the title. _Voluntary_ Leave Early. You can choose to take it or not.
> 
> NWA or Mandatory Flex down. Means there's no work and your compliance is required.


----------



## Hal (May 26, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> I’m trying to get as much cross training as possible in different areas of the DC. Doing so I have been able to meet so many cool different people. Just not my OB homies. I’m trying to communicate more with my fellow ™️‘s and not be so isolated. I didn’t even wear my air pods at lunch today. You’re a WH OM right? Why are there pallet ids in locations that are pulled? It was throwing me off… I found all the 500 locations but one the pallet wasn’t there MIA. (Drove me bonkers)


I'm not a WH OM. I'm no longer an OM at all I'm in a different role with Target, I'm just not saying what my role is to avoid trouble with the Spot. I've done WHS as a team member and I was ICQA for a hot minute.

There's a half dozen reasons a pallet is there. Someone physically put it there but forgot to scan it into the location, someone put it in the wrong location. Inbound made a mistake and underreceived the pallet and there's actually more on the pallet then the system says. Someone did a "verified not pulled" scanned the labels and then left it. 

Did you put the location on hold so ICQA could fix it?


----------



## Avocadioo (May 26, 2022)

Hal said:


> I'm not a WH OM. I'm no longer an OM at all I'm in a different role with Target, I'm just not saying what my role is to avoid trouble with the Spot. I've done WHS as a team member and I was ICQA for a hot minute.
> 
> There's a half dozen reasons a pallet is there. Someone physically put it there but forgot to scan it into the location, someone put it in the wrong location. Inbound made a mistake and underreceived the pallet and there's actually more on the pallet then the system says. Someone did a "verified not pulled" scanned the labels and then left it.
> 
> Did you put the location on hold so ICQA could fix it?


Congratulations @Hal on your promotion.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jun 30, 2022)

Hal said:


> I'm not a WH OM. I'm no longer an OM at all I'm in a different role with Target, I'm just not saying what my role is to avoid trouble with the Spot. I've done WHS as a team member and I was ICQA for a hot minute.
> 
> There's a half dozen reasons a pallet is there. Someone physically put it there but forgot to scan it into the location, someone put it in the wrong location. Inbound made a mistake and underreceived the pallet and there's actually more on the pallet then the system says. Someone did a "verified not pulled" scanned the labels and then left it.
> 
> Did you put the location on hold so ICQA could fix it?


Since we are on the same team Hal, can you please help me take my account down and go ghost.


----------



## He77CAT (Jul 1, 2022)

In our state there's a minimum of hours that have to be paid out if you show up for work and then you're told there's no work.  This was the law in Jan 2020 not sure if it's changed but I don't believe it has --  "This law is often referred to as the four-hour minimum shift rule because most full-time shifts in California are eight hours long. If an employee is scheduled for less than eight hours, then they are entitled to receive *half of their daily wages*, even if they are sent home early or not permitted to work.Jan 28, 2020 "


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 3, 2022)

He77CAT said:


> In our state there's a minimum of hours that have to be paid out if you show up for work and then you're told there's no work.  This was the law in Jan 2020 not sure if it's changed but I don't believe it has --  "This law is often referred to as the four-hour minimum shift rule because most full-time shifts in California are eight hours long. If an employee is scheduled for less than eight hours, then they are entitled to receive *half of their daily wages*, even if they are sent home early or not permitted to work.Jan 28, 2020 "


Every state is probably different I would look into the fine print with your remote legal team. Having a remote legal team gives you leverage when you travel state to state as state laws differentiate. @He77CAT fresh name 😈 I’m in the Camaro club. I’m about to get a chopper #loudpipessavelifes


----------



## AmICrazy (Jul 3, 2022)

At the store, I used to work at they had to pay you for a least 3 hours, regardless of whether worked that or not. I now work at a grocery store that is represented by a union and our collective bargaining agreement (contract) says 4 hours for most positions, except the courtesy clerks and they only have to be scheduled for 3 hours.


----------

